# First Time Insured in Ireland



## Lauren (9 Feb 2006)

I have never had car insurance in Ireland (apart from being a named driver on my dad's car) but have had claim free insurance in Australia for a good seven years. Will insurance companies here take that into account or will I be classed as 'never insured' and have to pay a very high rate of insurance here?
If they take it into account, what type of documentation do they require?


----------



## Ravima (9 Feb 2006)

trya broker or phone the direct companies. you should have some letter form the australian company to confirme your years accident free as a named drievr, if possible. some companies may give you introductory ncb on the back of this.


----------

